# This is the Easiest and Luckiest 3x3 Rubik's Cube Scramble



## Human Cuber (Sep 15, 2021)

~~~~~~~~~~
This is the EASIEST&LUCKIEST Scramble that I got so far. 
If you have any scramble besides of mine. Do listed out. Appreciate!
Anyway, I hope you can give out some better solution to solve those scramble above.
Glad Thanks!
~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 15, 2021)

I got 9.38 on first scramble!
thanks

will try the others later


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 15, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I got 9.38 on first scramble!
> thanks
> 
> will try the others later


really nicee glad thankss. Hope you try it out and share some better solution for them! Appreciate

Hope you guys could probably try it out for me! Thanks


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 16, 2021)

5.266 on first scramble :O
19.672 on second scramble
17.703 on third scramble
20.930 on fourth scramble
25.xxx on fifth scramble (F perm rip)
26.695 on sixth scramble
31.984 on seventh scramble
For reference I average low 30s


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 16, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> 5.266 on first scramble :O
> 19.672 on second scramble
> For reference I average low 30s


yooo, how you get 5sec in the first scramble? Any tips ?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 16, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> yooo, how you get 5sec in the first scramble? Any tips ?


I actually got 7 seconds on my first try. That is the second try on that scramble, but since I knew everything I did it without pausing


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 16, 2021)

22,43 on the first scramble. I average 39-29.


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 16, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I actually got 7 seconds on my first try. That is the second try on that scramble, but since I knew everything I did it without pausing


I thought you have a better way to solve it hahaha, anyway are you using cfop or?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 16, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> I thought you have a better way to solve it hahaha, anyway are you using cfop or?


I use CFOP but with 2-look OLL if I don't know the case


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 21, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> 22,43 on the first scramble. I average 39-29.


yoo thats a big gaps improvement nice!



Melvintnh327 said:


> I use CFOP but with 2-look OLL if I don't know the case


Ohhh, I never see that coming


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 21, 2021)

*ahem* R' U F R2 D B' R2 L2 F B2 D2 F' B R2 B L2 F' B U2 F R D' F' R2 U' 

(Also, L2 R2 B2 D U2 L' B' R B' F L2 R' F2 U B2 R' B' F' U' L' R' D U2 B' F ?)


----------



## Forrest (Sep 21, 2021)

What is the scramble?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 22, 2021)

Lucas Garron said:


> *ahem* R' U F R2 D B' R2 L2 F B2 D2 F' B R2 B L2 F' B U2 F R D' F' R2 U'
> 
> (Also, L2 R2 B2 D U2 L' B' R B' F L2 R' F2 U B2 R' B' F' U' L' R' D U2 B' F ?)


1. 0.023
2. 31.664


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 23, 2021)

Lucas Garron said:


> *ahem* R' U F R2 D B' R2 L2 F B2 D2 F' B R2 B L2 F' B U2 F R D' F' R2 U'
> 
> (Also, L2 R2 B2 D U2 L' B' R B' F L2 R' F2 U B2 R' B' F' U' L' R' D U2 B' F ?)


glad thanksss



Melvintnh327 said:


> 1. 0.023
> 2. 31.664


the 1st one is too crazyy, bruhh


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 23, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Ok react to this message so I don't forget and I can watch it later


Glad thanks for the react, hope you enjoy the video! Glad Thanks



Forrest said:


> What is the scramble?


is in the video bro, do check it out! Thanks.



Melvintnh327 said:


> 5.266 on first scramble :O
> 19.672 on second scramble
> 17.703 on third scramble
> 20.930 on fourth scramble
> ...


yooooo, glad thanks I will give you a shout out in my ig, can I get your IG pls?


----------



## Shaquille_oatmeal (Feb 16, 2022)

wow cool scramble i got a 4.55 with a very profesh t perm


----------



## fnfnfnfnf_YT (Mar 5, 2022)

1. 2.02
2. 8.13
3. 3.38
4. 8.00
5. 8.02
6. 7.42
7. 9.91+2 =11.91


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 7, 2022)

L2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 F L U' B2 L U2 F2 U F R'

Literally a 2 move x-cross and then easy look ahead to the next F2L pair, which is the one with the corner already inserted, then one of the easiest F2L cases (R U2 R' U' R U R').

As lucky as the 3.47 WR scramble.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 7, 2022)

3.26 on the first scramble on my first try. Could have been better but I got a lockup on the xcross.


----------



## Timona (Aug 8, 2022)

Scramble 1: 4.95, had to do a double rotation since I didn't see the pair at the back.


----------



## superkitkat106 (Aug 8, 2022)

i dont think that first scramble is real - got 4.73 first try and my avg is high 12 - low 13. my pb is 7.54
other scrambles - 
2: 10.89 - woulda been better if i didnt get nb perm
3: uhh .. 2 move xxcross? 8.43 but ANOTHER n perm - this time na though so a bit better
4: 11.58
5: 10.51 seriously why do i keep getting n perms? also locked up during oll
6: 10.50 almost the same time as #5
7: 13.59 skrewed up lol


----------

